# NZ Fishing Boat Capsized



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-17395632


----------



## Frank Holleran (Nov 11, 2005)

Latest update.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10792445


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Very sad about his crewmates who did'nt make it home.


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

This vessel was a fishing vessel going to the "Mutton Bird" islands off Stewart Island. Traditional rights allow certain NZ people to go to their traditional islands to pull Sooty Shearwater chicks fro their nests and sell them for tucker. Similar to the Puffin off Scotland if my facts are right. Families go to their islands and rebuild accomodation etc so there is always a lot of gear on the vessels. This happened on a previous occasion not so long ago with further loss of life. "rogue" waves are offered as a possible reason.


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

That was quite a story...


----------

